# DIY Gen 2 Prius Upgrade Mod(Planning)



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello
I am planing to add a 28 module7.2volt Nimh OEM 201.6 volt to my existing Gen2 Prius. The additional pack will mean 56 total modules and 400. volt plus 100 pound weight. The adding of oem packs has been done by other people with the Prius with success. I can get a oem pack at a reasonable price. My concerns are many after that though. I have several unresolved questions and issues though. These include the following:
Wire schematic(DIY) and configure from pack to pack?
Would this require getting a BMS?
Would this require getting a charger?


----------

